
How to Buy a House the Wall Street Way - PretzelFisch
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-to-buy-a-house-the-wall-street-way-1537102800
======
candys
Thanks for the article! I'm planning to buy my first property in Turkey this
year. I've found one reliable real estate company at
[https://www.turkeyhomes.com/properties/turkey-
region/bodrum](https://www.turkeyhomes.com/properties/turkey-region/bodrum)
with the head office in London. Hope with their help I'll find my perfect
house near the sea at affordable price.

------
ardy42
Paywall bypass: [http://archive.is/H21vA](http://archive.is/H21vA)

